#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for baazigar: Signature Rule Violation

## Manoj

Post: High Voltage Engineering Fundamentals (Newnes) By J. Kuffel, E. Kuffel, W. S. Zaengl
User: baazigar
Infraction: Signature Rule Violation
Points: 1

Administrative Note:


> sharing of copyrighted ebooks and external links.



Message to User:


> sharing of copyrighted ebooks and external links.



Original Post: 


> _High Voltage Engineering Fundamentals (Newnes) By J. Kuffel, E. Kuffel, W. S. Zaengl_
> 
> * * * Publisher:*  Newnes
> * * * Number Of Pages:*  539
> * * * Publication Date:*  2000-07-17
> * * * ISBN-10 / ASIN:*  0750636343
> * * * ISBN-13 / EAN:*  9780750636346
> * * * Binding:*  Paperback
> Product Description:
> ...








  Similar Threads: Warning for prasanjeet roy: Signature Rule Violation Warning for dhaval: Signature Rule Violation Warning for MANOJ1775: Signature Rule Violation Warning for szamans82: Signature Rule Violation Warning for szamans82: Signature Rule Violation

----------

